# Betta again !



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello.Here are some more pictures of my red one.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice photos!
Really like the 2nd one.
If you would clean them up a little, Im seeing bubbles and maybe some scratches on the glass you have REALLY nice photos!


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

bigstick120 said:


> Nice photos!
> Really like the 2nd one.
> If you would clean them up a little, Im seeing bubbles and maybe some scratches on the glass you have REALLY nice photos!


Thanks. I really have to spend some time with Photoshop. I'll be more precisely next time.
There is not enough time because of water changes.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Those betta pictures are really nice! I have so much trouble getting a picture of mine because he never stops moving. Really nice quality and close up. I havent taken one picture yet that isnt blurry. I didnt even notice the spots on the glass until after I read that. Its hard to make tank pictures perfect. Have you ever been on the betta forums? They would love your pics.

http://www.bettafish.com/


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

sampster5000 said:


> Those betta pictures are really nice! I have so much trouble getting a picture of mine because he never stops moving. Really nice quality and close up. I havent taken one picture yet that isnt blurry. I didnt even notice the spots on the glass until after I read that. Its hard to make tank pictures perfect. Have you ever been on the betta forums? They would love your pics.
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/


Thanks .The most important thing for good photo is high light from 2 or 3 sources. High speed 200-500
and aperture as high as possibly in order to have larger area on focus.


----------

